# ATI driver 8.33.6: still no suspend & composite

## BetterUnborn

AMD/ATI's 8.33.6 fglrx driver is out ... and still no good news.

Suspend-to-RAM (S3) still won't work, it is broken since 8.31.5  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

At least for my system: X600 Mobility, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

Composite disables GL, so still no 3D-effects without XGL   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Anyone got this damn suspend working?

----------

## EzInKy

 *BetterUnborn wrote:*   

> AMD/ATI's 8.33.6 fglrx driver is out ... and still no good news.
> 
> Suspend-to-RAM (S3) still won't work, it is broken since 8.31.5  
> 
> At least for my system: X600 Mobility, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3
> ...

 

Being that the fglrx driver is closed source it is very unlikely that any one here can do anything to improve its performance.

----------

## BetterUnborn

Performance is ok, but is there a way to get suspend working? Do I need to mess around with vbetool or things alike? Maybe it's just a little push the video card needs on wakeup. By now, I have a black screen and the system is dead (hard reset needed).

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Performance is ok, but is there a way to get suspend working?

 

If performance is not so important for you, try the open driver r300 : now I can suspend with my ati !

----------

## rmh3093

 *BetterUnborn wrote:*   

> AMD/ATI's 8.33.6 fglrx driver is out ... and still no good news.
> 
> Suspend-to-RAM (S3) still won't work, it is broken since 8.31.5  
> 
> At least for my system: X600 Mobility, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3
> ...

 

to add to the lack of good news... this driver still dosent work with vesafb/vesafb-tng (still get that PreInitDal error), looks like im staying with 8.27.10

----------

## prymitive

I got X700 mobility and I just switched to open source svn driver, I works stable and I got AIGLX running real smooth (without blur becouse it is very slow), games are also slow but I don't care about that.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

hi prymitive

I am interested in your config files, because you are using the open source drivers. could you post them, please.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf; /etc/make.conf; ... 

Thanks

----------

## BetterUnborn

Open source drivers are not an option because I really want the powerplay features. Dynamic clocks from open source drivers is no match for that, with these I have permanent fan noise and a really hot notebook. 

Btw, 3d did not work with xf86-video-ati-6.6.3 and xorg 7.1.1.

----------

## prymitive

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> hi prymitive
> 
> I am interested in your config files, because you are using the open source drivers. could you post them, please.
> 
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf; /etc/make.conf; ... 
> ...

 

get ebuilds from http://sturmartillerie.org/portage/mesa-cvs/, all instructions are there

----------

## arabis

Hi prymitive

Thanks for this link  :Smile: 

Is that worth the risk to use the mesa-cvs instead of the stable mesa, in term of performance vs stability?

----------

## prymitive

 *arabis wrote:*   

> Hi prymitive
> 
> Thanks for this link 
> 
> Is that worth the risk to use the mesa-cvs instead of the stable mesa, in term of performance vs stability?

 

I don't know about performance becouse I don't use any games, just AIGLX + beryl, but I think that You need current mesa to get beryl working without problems. You can always wait for Xorg 7.2, it should have radeon drivers working with 3D.

----------

